# Arizona Wine Club Forming



## gregmg (Jan 24, 2010)

Any Arizona wine makers here interested in forming a club? Several of us our tentatively planning on meeting Saturday, February 13th in Tucson. I'll be driving down from Mesa. Anyone in the Phoenix area who is interested in attending could share a ride with me.

Let me know if you're interested. Respond to this thread or email me at: [email protected]


----------



## gregmg (Feb 3, 2010)

Just a reminder. This meeting/wine tasting is coming up quickly; just ten days away (Feb 13th). Let me know if you're interesting in sharing a ride down to Tucson from Phoenix or Mesa.


----------



## Tom (Feb 4, 2010)

Greg, Welcome to the forum. 
I think you hit the nail on the head to let us know you are trying to get a local Wine Club going.
I think for those who want to start a local Wine Club Greg had a cool idea to put the notice out. Not only did Greg put notice but he also put a notice out here;
go to rec.crafts.winemaking .. if you cant open the URL below
http://groups.google.com/group/rec.crafts.winemaking/browse_thread/thread/a61dd67daa4691e4?hl=en
Look in Google Groups and there a few Winemaking groups subscribe to one.
Wish you luck. Let us know how it goes.

For those in the S. Jersey area you are invited to my Wine Club meeting on Feb 21st 1PM.


----------



## gregmg (Feb 11, 2010)

Just a reminder. The inaugural meeting of the Amateur Wine Makers of Arizona occurs this Saturday, February 13, in Tucson. Email me if you're interested. There are still seats available for the ride down from Phoenix.


----------



## keane (Mar 11, 2011)

Best thing about being a member of a certain wine club is that you get to explore a lot of things about wine. You get to learn about it's complexities and how you can have it the best way.


----------

